# Low battery charge after only a few shots



## david1963

I've got a Canon PowerShot A480 camera which has served me well over the last five years. However, in recent months it has taken to eating up batteries - I thought this may be that was using fading rechargeable ones but even with new high quality ones, the low charge symbol starts flashing after only a few shots and then gives up a few shots later.

Any ideas as to the cause of this, or more importantly what can be done to correct the problem?


----------



## WereBo

Hi David :wave:

If the batteries dying that quickly, it's very likely to be component-failure somewhere. It might be worth trying cleaning the battery-contacts in the camera, with a cotton-bud (Q-Tip) and Isopropyl Alcohol, don't use any other type of alcohol, it can leave contaminant smears), but I wouldn't hold my breath it would cure it.

If it's a recent purchase, check the warranty and return it if possible, it will cost more to repair it than to replace it, otherwise :sigh:


----------



## Rich-M

I don't know how much this can help you but plugging camera into pc and using software is the fastest way to drain batteries which is why I always suggest plugging the card into pc and not the camera.


----------



## david1963

Thanks for your advice, both of you.

I'll give both suggestions a go but I'm not optimistic:sad:


----------



## CharisVera41

Even new batteries can drain fast. First discharge them completely then charge full. You will gain enough battery back up.


----------



## 4dabank

Allot of people mentioned running into cases where the battery compartment cover design of the metal electrical contacts were flawed and they found inserting tiny pieces of plastic foam, tooth picks or cardboard under the metal contacts created enough force to keep the contact securely touching the battery. Good Luck


----------

